# BIG GAME Reisen



## FalkenFisch (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Boardies!

Nach einigen vereinzelten BIG GAME - Ausfahrten während des Urlaubes (Gran Canaria, Mauritius) würde ich im nächsten Jahr gern mal eine Woche nichts anderes machen, als mit einem Boot über die herrlich blauen Weiten des Ozeans zu fahren und auf das kreischen der Rolle zu warten!

Mein Keller ist voller Süßwasser- und Brandungsruten, aber eine BIG GAME Ausrüstung sucht man dort vergebens.

Ich suche also einen Reiseanbieter, der möglichst alles organisiert, also vom Boot über die Ausrüstung bis zur Unterkunft.

Der Fokus liegt hierbei deutlich auf Fische fangen! Will heißen, die Unterkunft kann eher einfach sein, Bett und Dusche reicht eigentlich.

Danke für Eure Tipps#6 ,

FalkenFisch


----------



## fish4fun (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

Hallo,

mit diesem Veranstalter hab ich mal eine Ausfahrt gemacht. Dort werden aber auch komplette Reisen angeboten. http://www.fertigs-angelreisen.de/

Gruß

fish4fun


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

Hallo FalkenFisch!

Zunächst: Willkommen an Board!

Bzgl. Deines Anliegens wendest Du Dich am besten vertrauensvoll an Martin Joswig (martin@firstreise.de), er bietet verschiedenste Big Game Reisen an. Schau mal auf seiner Homepage vorbei: http://www.fishingadventures.de/


----------



## FalkenFisch (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*



 für die schnellen Antworten!

@Sailfisch: Dein Reisebericht von den Malediven war echt stark, vor allem auch schön bebildert! Ich fliege in einer Woche für 14 Tage nach Vilu Reef (Süd Nihlande Atoll), allerdings mit Family. Aber so ein/zwei Ausfahrten will ich schon machen. Mal sehen, wer da was anbietet und was da so geht!


----------



## Jetblack (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

Da war der Sailfish doch echt schneller!  Frag Martin Joswig - der kriegt das hin. Nur zum Fisch an den Haken bringen solltest Du mich unbedingt kostenlos mitnehmen ...... 


Jetblack


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*



			
				FalkenFisch schrieb:
			
		

> für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> @Sailfisch: Dein Reisebericht von den Malediven war echt stark, vor allem auch schön bebildert! Ich fliege in einer Woche für 14 Tage nach Vilu Reef (Süd Nihlande Atoll), allerdings mit Family. Aber so ein/zwei Ausfahrten will ich schon machen. Mal sehen, wer da was anbietet und was da so geht!



Da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß! Leider habe ich keine Infos, ob und gegebenenfalls was da an Angelmöglichkeiten vorgehalten wird. Möglicherweise kann Dir aber Martin da auch weiterhelfen.
Würde mich über einen Bericht mit Deinen Erfahrungen freuen!


----------



## FalkenFisch (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

Wenn ich das Schnorcheln überstehe






und ein Trip zustande kommt, folgt der Bericht Anfang 2006!




http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb064_ZSYYYYYYYYDE


----------



## ischmail (14. Dezember 2005)

*BIG GAME Reisen auf die Malediven*

Moin

das mit den Malediven und Tauchen geht schon klar,
aber das mit den Malediven und Angeln ist nicht so einfach.
Von einem Hotel oder Resort aus ist meißt das Angeln :r *verboten :r *

Und an *Einheimische Fischer* kommst du vom Resort aus nicht.

Und da warten keine Hochseejachten mit toller *Big Game Ausrüstung* auf dich am Kai, wo man mal schnell was buchen kann...

Entweder du organisierst hier deinen Angeltrip 
oder du sitzt im Paradies auf dem *Trockenen*. Echt zum :v 

ging nem Kumpel von mir so. Wir auf der Mashibaru II und er auf nem Felsen vom Resort. Seh ihn immer noch winken |wavey:  |krach:


----------



## FalkenFisch (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

Moin Ischmail und danke für die Info`s, wenngleich das ja eher beunruhigend ist |uhoh:!!!

In den einschlägigen Malediven-Foren darf man die Frage nach Big Game Fishing ja gar nicht stellen, ohne sofort an den Marterpfahl gebunden zu werden!#d 

Auf holidaycheck.de berichtet jedoch ein Reisender von einem (sogar recht erfolgreichen) Trip und die Insel soll entsprechedes organisieren können.

Bin also noch guter Hoffnung, beim Winken auf der richtigen Seite zu stehen


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

Moin Fischflüsterer sowohl was die Malediven angeht als auch generell das ´Little Big Game´ ist der beste Anbieter in Deutschland meiner Meinung nach Thomas Michael-International Sportfishing+Travel ! WWW.Wildfins.com E-Mail:tom@Wildfins.com.Thomas ist der Entdecker und Erstanbieter der Maledivenfischerei hat mal eine Zeitlang  neben Marken wie Billy Pate+Abel die weltweit wohl besten Big-Game Fliegen Rollen konstruiert und hergestellt(Steelfin) und hat mit Tobago nun erneut eine Top Destination entdeckt und in sein Programm aufgenommen.



                            Tight Lines      Jan#h


----------



## FalkenFisch (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*



, über die wilden Flossen bin ich beim Googeln auch schon gestolpert. Professioneller Eindruck und schöne Bilder/Videos.

Hast Du persönlich Erfahrungen dort gesammelt?

Ich werd´wohl im Januar mal mit den hier im Forum genannten Adressen Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Flatfischer (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

Hallo Jan, Deine Aussagen über Thomas als Entdecker der Maledivenfischerei ist nicht ganz richtig. Er hat den Tip von Rene Kempf bekommen (Ehre wem Ehre gebührt... ) und die Sache dann weiterverfolgt.

@ Falkenfisch: Wenn Du Interesse an einer Wildfins-Tour hast, solltest Du dich dort sehr frühzeitig melden. Die Touren sind durch Stammkunden (ich bin selber einer) immer sehr schnell ausgebucht.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

Hallo...
..kann mir einer über die Fischerei in Kolumbien..besser gesagt St.Andres...Insel vor Kolumbien etwas sagen?

gruß Stefan

p.S. Da geht es eventl. nä. Jahr hin...


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

Hy Fischflüsterer ich kenne Thomas nur über einige sehr nette Telefonate und aus Reiseberichten von Freunden.Was persönliche Reiseerfahrungen angeht kann dir Flatfischer daher sicher besser weiterhelfen.Das Spezielle an Thomas Programm ist aus meiner Sicht zum einen die besondere Auswahl der Destinationen die vor allem alle vorher von ihm persönlich getestet wurden und das Guiding welches im Reisepreis enthalten ist.Darüberhinaus sind seine Filme granatenmässig.


                         Tight Lines    Jan


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen auf die Malediven*



			
				ischmail schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> das mit den Malediven und Tauchen geht schon klar,
> aber das mit den Malediven und Angeln ist nicht so einfach.
> ...




Es ist aber ja auch verständlich das die Clubs und Anlagen einen Konflikt zwischen Anglern und Tauchern nicht haben wollen. 
In der Mehrzahl überwiegen doch die Taucher. Ich war bis jetzt 2-mal mit einem Anbieter unterwegs, der als Taucher selber auch noch ein begeisterter Angler ist.

Da hatte alles geklappt. Ein gutes Konzept. Man muss ja auch nicht unbedingt am Riff auf Anemonenfische angeln. 

R.R.#h


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Fischflüsterer ich kenne Thomas nur über einige sehr nette Telefonate und aus Reiseberichten von Freunden.Was persönliche Reiseerfahrungen angeht kann dir Flatfischer daher sicher besser weiterhelfen.Das Spezielle an Thomas Programm ist aus meiner Sicht zum einen die besondere Auswahl der Destinationen die vor allem alle vorher von ihm persönlich getestet wurden und das Guiding welches im Reisepreis enthalten ist.Darüberhinaus sind seine Filme granatenmässig.
> 
> 
> Tight Lines    Jan



Vorab, ich war noch nie mit Wildfins unterwegs und kenne die Beteiligten nicht persönlich, so daß ich mir über die Reisen kein Urteil anmaße. 
Die Videos kenne ich jedoch. Und bei allem gebotenen Respekt gegenüber Dir Jan, aber granatenmäßig |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Sicherlich vermitteln die DVD´s einen Eindruck von der Fischerei auf den Malediven und vom Tarponfischen, aber granatenmäßig definiere ich anders, insbesondere weil ich private Videos kenne welche mindestens gleichwertig sind.
Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Das ist Geschmacksache!" sprach der Affe und biß in die Seife!


----------



## FalkenFisch (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

@all: Ich bin durchaus an Videomaterial interessiert, so zum warmgucken und Verkürzen der Wartezeit. Gern auch "privates Material". Wenn jemand kein Problem damit hat, eine Kopie seiner eigenen Aufnahmen zu verschicken, dann gern´Info an mich. #6 

Häufig sind diese eigenen Aufnahmen ja viel authentischer, als das professionelle Material im Handel. Aber auch da bin ich für "geprüfte" Bezugsquellen dankbar.

Gruß

FalkenFisch
Der Fischflüsterer


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

@ FalkenFisch: Thomas Michael von wildfins.com kannst Du auch auf der boot Düsseldorf im Januar persönlich treffen und befragen, falls Du dort hinfahren solltest - er hat in der Angel-Aktionshalle einen Angelreise-Infostand. 

Ansonsten hat auch Andree´s Angelreisen u.a. Kenia für schmalen Taler im Programm.


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: BIG GAME Reisen*

PS: was ganz Heißes bietet auch Skipper Matthias Henningsen auf Ascension Island an:

http://www.atlanticfishingcharter.com


----------

